# Santos Mahogony Poker Table



## toonage9 (Mar 31, 2010)

I made this table in High School. It is made out of Santos Mahogany and Coffee Bean.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I hate you. Just kidding. It looks like that blue ribbon is well deserved. That is a beautiful piece of craftsmanship and you should be very proud of your work. That would and your subtle color contrast is beautiful. Is that top felt? Did you upholster it too? Nice tight miters, what angles are the? Great finish too. Nice work thanks, for posting.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Great work.

I love the concept of storage in the pedestal.


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

rrich said:


> Great work.
> 
> I love the concept of storage in the pedestal.


It looks like I'm going to have to get used to saying this, but....nobody likes a show-off, you know? 


I'm kidding too, Toon....great work. I don't know if I'd have the guts to make the first cut in santos mahogony, much less tackle such a large-scale project. You've done a fine job. Great color choices and blending of the drink wells (brushed finish? Aluminum? or are they stainless...hard to tell from the pic). 

I have also built an octagonal game table, and the math is something else. Good on you for the undertaking, and like was mentioned above, the blue ribbon well deserved. 

regards,
smitty


----------



## toonage9 (Mar 31, 2010)

The angles are 22.5. The felt is actually from a pool table. Thanks!


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Looks very similar to the one that Norm did on The Yankee Woodshop.

You did a great job with it.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Great work.


----------



## chubbyhubby (Mar 7, 2010)

Great work!!! When I had wood shop in high school, our final project was just a chessboard... :icon_redface: You have a lot of skill. Congrats CH


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

rrich said:


> Great work.
> 
> I love the concept of storage in the pedestal.


 
I certainly echo that comment. Gives you a place to keep the poker chips and cards. I have never seen that done before.

George


----------



## wletson (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow, very professional looking. The storage underneath impressed me too. Then I thought, hmmm, a bit bigger and there could be a beer fridge down there!


----------



## downrightart (Mar 29, 2010)

Great job toon! You must have a great industrial arts teacher there at the school!

Man, these kids are whippin' some quality stuff out! Kudos to you!


----------



## wooddude9 (Sep 6, 2008)

Thats a very nice job and your choice of the santos was good .I have done a lot of work with it and it seems to very stable besides a nice looking wood. Now its time to hold a couple card games and get that college money started.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Funny all we needed in high school was a wall and some dice, very nice project, and I too love the storage.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

MOVE OVER BOYS, THERE'S A NEW SHERRIF IN TOWN......:laughing:
Great job on the table. That's a pretty ambitious project to take on a such a young age. Sweet. Don't stop posting now, lets see what you've done recently. Looking forward to your future posts.
Ken


----------



## jonlb (Dec 26, 2009)

It looks like you did an excellent job. I'm sure there will be many more projects to come.


----------



## tendres (Feb 15, 2010)

That is fantastic great job. Things have sure changed since I was in high school, the only woodworking was the club they used to knock me around with. ( that may be a few years ago, like 45 ) Keep at it be sure to post your next project.


----------



## tlcpokertables (Apr 13, 2010)

Beautiful table!! Top notch job!!!


----------

